# 29g reef



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

single blue tank shot


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

first thing first.......... those pics have the best quality i have ever seen.........potm............ your tank is the reason why i started saltwater........ wow


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

phensway said:


> first thing first.......... those pics have the best quality i have ever seen.........potm............ your tank is the reason why i started saltwater........ wow


 wow!! thanks man


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how much do you have invested........ or are you ashmed to tell..........


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

amazing pics


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

phensway said:


> how much do you have invested........ or are you ashmed to tell..........


 right at this point u'm in over $1000. I figure another $500-$750 will finish it. then I move on to a 125g. thats gonna hurt


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very well done hareball..very nice...Star Polyps are awesome looking


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes indeed that is one sweet tank







Very good quality pics also!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm jealous


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

cool looking tank, i am planning on a nano reef tank


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nano reef tank looks insane


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Looks Good Man! How long do you Leave the Moonlights on? For the whole night. I am Quite Interested in It for my Reef tank. Also You've got some really nice corals man!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

by any chance are you going to adding any type of Anemone


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks ya'll











> How long do you Leave the Moonlights on?


the way the light is set up it has 3-55w pc's. the timer kicks on one 55w pc and 2 hours later kicks on the other blue and the 50/50. then 2 hours before going off the blue and the 50/50 kick off leaving the 55w blue until that kicks off. the lights go from 1pm till 11pm.



> by any chance are you going to adding any type of Anemone


just the mushrooms. they tank is pretty fragile and I would strangle an anenome if it started knocking corals around :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah the only thing i could think of was wow but seems thats what everone said. Great pic man!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

...must be a Nikon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Superb shots and awsome set up!


----------

